# When did Specialized make bi-color road bikes?



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Jul 10, 2022)

I had one of these in the past in red/white and thought it was a re-paint?
Now I have this one, but can't find other examples on the web?
It came with 105 cranks, but nothing else...


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Jul 11, 2022)

Never mind,
It's '88 Sirrus.  I did more research.


----------



## juvela (Jul 12, 2022)

-----

IIRC Sinyard began offering complete cycles under his badge about 1982 but do not know launch year for two-colour paint schemes


-----


----------

